# LSP that works with Gtechniq Crystal Serum Black/Exo



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

Morning all, my M140 is coated in Gtechniq crystal serum black, topped with Exo, now, I'm not overly impressed with how hydrophobic it is, its good, but not great. It doesn't yield particularly tight beading or fast water run off. 

Other than C2, what hydrophobic topping could I use that would work with the ceramic coating. The car gets cleaned every 4-6 weeks, so ideally it should last that long. 

I've used things like bead juice, and Adams H2O Guard and Gloss and my fave which was Sonax BSD mixed with CG V07, would these work over the top of the Exo?


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

When was it coated?


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

no first hand experience with those coatings. But I would have thought any silica/ceramic based spray sealant would play pretty nice. So thinking Gyeon WetCoat or Cure. Heck I bet DetailedOnline Ceramic Detailer would be pretty darn good and very cost effective.


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

aslettd said:


> When was it coated?


It was coated early December last year.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

CarPro Gliss?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

C2v3 I would have thought would fit the bill and stays with Gtechniq family of products.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Dunc2610 said:


> Morning all, my M140 is coated in Gtechniq crystal serum black, topped with Exo, now, I'm not overly impressed with how hydrophobic it is, its good, but not great. It doesn't yield particularly tight beading or fast water run off.
> 
> Other than C2, what hydrophobic topping could I use that would work with the ceramic coating. The car gets cleaned every 4-6 weeks, so ideally it should last that long.
> 
> I've used things like bead juice, and Adams H2O Guard and Gloss and my fave which was Sonax BSD mixed with CG V07, would these work over the top of the Exo?


My first action would be a chemical decontaminate. I like Gyeon Tar remover and Bilt Hamber Iron remover.

Who applied the coating last December?


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Sounds like it requires a decontamination, I've found Autobrite Fallout V2 (Now V3) great for it. If not I'd be going back and getting it recoated you should have a guarantee with for it.


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

Perhaps I'm expecting too much? I've never had a ceramic coat before, always been a regular wax/sonax bsd person before this car!
















Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

So it’s only a few months old?

What shampoo are you using for maintenance washes?


Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

That beading looks ok btw. 

Gonz.


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> So it's only a few months old?
> 
> What shampoo are you using for maintenance washes?
> 
> Gonz.


It's been valeted using auto finesse avalanche snow foam, gtechniq g wash and w6 on the wheels.

And yeah, it's a 68 plate.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

I was never really that 'wowed' by C2V3 as a maintenance product when I used it over CSL alone. The best product of that type I've used to maintain a coating/add a bit of hydrophobic entertainment is Kamikaze Overcoat.

Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz was pretty good as well, and 22ple VS1 is no slouch either, a bit more economical as too.

I did top an underperforming CSL vehicle with Gyeon CanCoat which really transformed it, with regards to self-cleaning and water behavior. Maintained the underlying richness of CSL and gave it a bit if additional pop with greatly improved performance.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Beading looks ok but a spray/rinse product like Carpro Hydro2 or Gyeon Wetcoat would be what I'd recommend as a topper.

cheers

Chris


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

budgetplan1 said:


> I was never really that 'wowed' by C2V3 as a maintenance product when I used it over CSL alone. The best product of that type I've used to maintain a coating/add a bit of hydrophobic entertainment is Kamikaze Overcoat.
> 
> Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz was pretty good as well, and 22ple VS1 is no slouch either, a bit more economical as too.
> 
> I did top an underperforming CSL vehicle with Gyeon CanCoat which really transformed it, with regards to self-cleaning and water behavior. Maintained the underlying richness of CSL and gave it a bit if additional pop with greatly improved performance.


I agree. Sonax Polymer Net Shield would also do the job here.


----------



## Loach (May 23, 2015)

Not many products can really outperform the short term Polymer Net Shield levels of beading/sheeting. CSL by itself will not, but I'm not as experienced with CSL + EXO or Crystal Serum Black. I do know that EXO v3 by itself outperformed PNS by itself without toppers in the long run. If you're boosting PNS on a regular basis with BSD then you're going to be spoiled by durable and incredible beading compared to a lot of alternatives. 

Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz and High Gloss I've really liked as a coating toppers that are notable hydrophobic boosters, wish the price was more affordable. Out of those three choices you listed, I would go with BSD/V7 combo mix to try out and see how that does on top. Which version of EXO are you working with? I'm getting ready to start testing with EXO v4 and plan on working with different topping options.


----------



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

Loach said:


> Not many products can really outperform the short term Polymer Net Shield levels of beading/sheeting. CSL by itself will not, but I'm not as experienced with CSL + EXO or Crystal Serum Black. I do know that EXO v3 by itself outperformed PNS by itself without toppers in the long run. If you're boosting PNS on a regular basis with BSD then you're going to be spoiled by durable and incredible beading compared to a lot of alternatives.
> 
> Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz and High Gloss I've really liked as a coating toppers that are notable hydrophobic boosters, wish the price was more affordable. Out of those three choices you listed, I would go with BSD/V7 combo mix to try out and see how that does on top. Which version of EXO are you working with? I'm getting ready to start testing with EXO v4 and plan on working with different topping options.


It's Exo V4 on top.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

I currently have CSL + Exo V3 on my garage car and it is pretty hydrophobic. It seems to release dirt pretty well. 

CSL by itself is not that overwhelming in the hydrophobic area. But it sheets really well. 

Another thing I like about the CSL + Exo combo is the surface tension. It has the sealant like feel to it unlike other coatings which are a bit tacky. 

I’m not much of a topper user but if you want to stay within the GTechniq family then C2V3 would be the product to go with. 

Perhaps something like CarPro Elixir would be another good choice. Little bit of protection and good slickness.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Summit Detailing said:


> Beading looks ok but a spray/rinse product like Carpro Hydro2 or Gyeon Wetcoat would be what I'd recommend as a topper.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Chris


Which would be last longer and give better dirt repellency without water spots?
Kamikaze Overcoat or Wetcoat?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Why stay with the Gtechniq family if you are massively disappointed by it's flagship products. I can't comment on how well CSL is performing for me, but I couldn't recommend Exo.

I followed instructions to the letter and was so disappointed by its performance. Kamikaze Overcoat is a fantastic topper with the best self cleaning properties I've used.

Wetcoat is easy to use but I personally don't think it gives the gloss, consistent finish or durability as KK Overcoat.

Can't comment on it's durability but as mentioned by BudgetPlan1 - Polished Angel Cosmic Spritz is another seriously good product to work with and probably shades it for gloss alone.


----------

